# Quick Winterizing Question



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

I just finished winterizing the OB earlier today and I've got a quick question. Should I leave some pink stuff in the toilet bowl or flush it. My thinking is it will protect the seal and keep it from drying out over the winter. My DW is concerned about staining, not so much the porcelain but the plastic ball valve on the bottom of the bowl. I can't for the life of me remember what I did last year. We welcome any suggestions.

BTW the shower hose hooked up to the water pump worked great. I don't remember who posted this but thank you to whoever did.

Brad


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Interesting question...I typically leave about 1" of anitfreeze in the toilet. Prevents freeze and keeps the smell out. Win-Win.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I always leave an inch or so of pink in the bowl. Never noticed any long lasting stains in the spring.


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

I personnally don't leave any in bowl but don't see any harm in it. I've heard of people using coco butter and rubbing that on the seal to keep it plyable.

Bob


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Great. Thanks for everyones help. The pink stuff will stay.

Brad


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

In all I've read it is recommended to leave some pick stuff in the bowl to keep the seal from drying out and/or anything that happens to be still stuck on the seal from getting hard.


----------

